# Too Much Smoke?



## ndhall (Jan 5, 2017)

Ok so I'm new to smoking and Ive been trying to do as much research as I can to get it down. But can someone please watch this video of these guys smoking some trout and tell me if this is too much smoke. At around the 1 min 45 sec mark they open that smoker and its just billowing. then after you get a few good shots of the exhaust stack and it still seems pretty thick. Would this be an unacceptable amount of smoke ?


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jan 5, 2017)

It's hard for me to tell if something is over smoked to my taste without tasting it.Obviously these fish were cooked to their liking.

T


----------



## cal1956 (Jan 5, 2017)

there are those on this forum that will say that there is no such thing as to much smoke , but i disagree

 the amount of smoke you see in the video is ok depending on how long it stays at that level ,

for ribs or butts i will smoke at that level for the 1st 30 minutes after that i just let the smoke taper off to nothing

and finish cooking the meat

but as i said there are some here that actually want their meat to look like you pulled it out of the ruins of a house fire ( most people don't like it this  way thankfully )


----------



## paul6 (Jan 5, 2017)

Looks like a quick smoke to me as they wee finishing it by frying . Depending on the type of wood it did not look like over smoking to me . You will get a lot of different views but White smoke does not bother me when you get to the right temp it all evens out . When I fist got my MES I bought Jack Daniels Barrel chips and did not care for it I m .ainly use Apple o Cherry which is much milder .It is all a matter of taste and the type of meat makes a big difference


----------



## daveomak (Jan 5, 2017)

NDHall, evening.....   Smoke is a personal preference...   Myself, 2-6 hours, depending on cut of meat, is about all I ever do...   I like the smoke to accompany the meat and not be the BIG player in the game.... 

Here is a video showing the amount of air flow I smoke with..  I use pellets in an AMNPS...  The pellets burn up at a rate of ~16 oz. per ~10 hours...  1.5 oz. per hours...  so you know that's not much wood and same for the smoke.....


----------



## mkriet (Jan 5, 2017)

I would say the smoke at the 1:45 mark is pretty heavy and white.  It's all about your preference. The later part when they were taking the fish off is more the smoke I would look for.  The heavy white smoke can make your product look like it went through the burn barrel, and taste bitter, and like carbon.  I prefer a lighter smoke, but that doesn't mean I don't enjoy a good hickory smoke, which is thought of as more bold than the fruit woods like apple and cherry.  I like to taste the smoke, but don't want the smoke to be the only thing I taste.


----------



## cal1956 (Jan 5, 2017)

i  have never cooked a fish in my entire life ( hate fish )  so i can't speak to how it would effect the fish 

 but for ribs and butts like i said it would be ok for the 1st 30 minutes like that , anymore than that would be too much smoke


----------



## dooch (Apr 24, 2017)

I am a firm believer in just the right amount of smoke. I bought an Amnps four row, best thing that I have ever owned for my cooking. One row for bacon, CB Bacon, Salmon, etc. Approx four hrs. perfect smoke. I use my Luhr Jensen Little Chief for my small smokes, place it in the bottom, plug the smoker in, and amazin results. I just posted a salmon smoke that I had forgotten about Good Friday fish fry, and it was the best smoke salmon that I have ever done!


----------

